# Rabbits



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Here are just a few pictures of my rabbits. I raise lionheads, mini rexes, and Flemish giants. Will get pictures of all my rabbits soon.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What adorable fuffs!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

When I saw that you have F giants I had to look to see where Maysville is. Durn it, wish ya was in way south MO, we'd try to buy a couple does later.

Bob


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you the one black rabbit is JTK's Lou, the chocolate colored one is JTK's Catalina Lilly, the amber one is jTK's Ber ( aka Ezio), and the lionheads is a Siamese sable named Parkinson Farms Cleopatra.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Darn wish we lived closer, bob.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

The rabbit that started it all! We love and miss you, Ziva. Rest in peace baby girl!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it just me? Your signature shows up as GIGANTIC and fills up my screen. I have to scroll twice just to make it past it.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I was unaware it was showing up at all! ??


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here you can see what I see on my screen.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, that's showing up here too. Weird!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

WOW!! That's crazy!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Just some more pictures of rabbits and baby rabbits.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

What CUTE rabbits you got there!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

OMG that last picture is so cute! They are all beauties!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice rabbits. What breed are they?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

The chocolate colored one is a mini Rex and the others are lionheads. The one in the last picture is named Parkinson Farm's Graham and my friend bought him. He has grown a lot since this picture was taken. He is now almost a year old.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I also raise Flemish giants.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

My husband wanted to start raising Flemish Giants for two years now. So for his birthday this month, we will be picking two, a 4mo buck and 2mo doe, up on the 26th. I can't wait! I've seen the pictures of them full grown and just makes me want to cuddle up with them. Here's a picture of our boy -


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Which types are the best type for pet? I'm thinking of having a pet rabbit but want to plan in advance a LOT. Like breed, sex, housing, food, etc.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bucks are more docile, inquisitive and friendlier than the does. As far as breeds, each rabbit has their own personality and having raised several different breeds - Mini-rex, Holland Lops, French Lops, Dutch, Lionheads, Jersey Wooleys, French Angoras and soon Flemish Giants, I still can't say which is best. It's really a matter of preference in what you want size, fur type, what you will have available for housing, and the rabbit's own personality. I've found most rabbits can be quite tamed if kept inside and out of cage as often as possible with alot of playtime. Bigger rabbits need bigger houses and more feed, but are soooo cuddly. Rex and Mini-rex have such soft fur, Lops have those wonderful ears, Lionheads, Angoras, Woolys have all that fuzz! I just love them all!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Idk my first pet rabbit was a lionhead doe and she was the most docile rabbit I've ever had. Mini Rex are the most common pet rabbit though.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

RIP Diva :'(

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Aww, I love them! I used to raise rabbits (mini lops and rexes), and I miss them. I love your lionheads. I always wanted one of those. Do you have to brush them daily to keep them from getting matted? I had an angora at one time, and she needed a ton of brushing lol.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Actually no. I only have to brush them 1-2 times a week. Mine are pretty clean. I did have one that I had to brush all the time but I don't have her anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

My up and coming lionhead buck. Rabbit Kingdom's Zelo

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cutie! I'm looking at a new zealand/lop cross male. He is huge but also very very cute!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

We had a New Zealand/lop doe once. She was a sweetie. We still have her daughter who is a New Zealand/lop/flemish cross. She is a major cross but we use her in our meat program.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Zelo looks like mine named Tangled


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

To my compleat surprise my lion heads had 6 baby's today. I had no idea she was prego I never but the buck with her. So after getting over the shock of where'd that come from I remembered my 4 and 6yo nephews love to play with the rabbits. Guess they wanted to let them play together last month lol


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

mjgh06 said:


> My husband wanted to start raising Flemish Giants for two years now. So for his birthday this month, we will be picking two, a 4mo buck and 2mo doe, up on the 26th. I can't wait! I've seen the pictures of them full grown and just makes me want to cuddle up with them. Here's a picture of our boy -


Flimish giants are hard to fined here they can't handle the Texas heat


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I have been trying to find a good Flemish G breeder within a couple of hours of me for a couple of months with no luck!!

Any chance you know one??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

F. Giants are so cool! We had a F. Giant buck last year but we didn't have the cage space to keep him and our 2 does and all the kits we had happy. so we sold him and got a Cal./Creme mix buck. he is super sweet and is real meaty! Can't wait to see the kits from him and our NZ White doe this spring!


----------



## HereComesTheSun (Jan 14, 2013)

Adorable rabbits! For friendliest, I've heard that the larger the rabbit, the more docile the temperament. I've had Flemish Giants in the past and can say that held true for them. We have a Dutch rabbit at the moment named Loki (although I'm terrible with animal names - it doesn't matter than name we give them I end up calling them bunny or cat or dog or horse, etc).


----------



## HereComesTheSun (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone keep Angora rabbits? In the future, I'd like to keep Angoras for fiber. I'd also like to keep meat rabbits & my fiance, who loves our Dutch more than anything, is absolutely horrified about that!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

HereComesTheSun said:


> Adorable rabbits! For friendliest, I've heard that the larger the rabbit, the more docile the temperament. I've had Flemish Giants in the past and can say that held true for them. We have a Dutch rabbit at the moment named Loki (although I'm terrible with animal names - it doesn't matter than name we give them I end up calling them bunny or cat or dog or horse, etc).


Haha! Us too. The dog is puppy or dogue, the cats are like kitty, kitten, Mitty, bitten, etc, and te birds are all birdy birdy birdy hahaha


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a few French angora - love the fiber. No luck whatsoever so far in getting a litter out of my doe.

And I will take exception to the larger=more docile. Depends entirely on breed and individual and handling. My daughter has 2.5 pound Jersey woolies that are the most docile bunnies ever.


----------

